# Really weird behavior from pregnant doe



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Quick background -

My herd queen duo consists of a mother and daughter, both standard Alpines. Named Jenny and Honey. 

My other doe is a Nigerian Dwarf named Piny. She mostly stays out of the queens' way. 

Pinky is due to kid any day now. 

Jenny and honey are both 4 months along. 

It is 11am where I live. 

-----

Pinky started provoking one of the herd queens early this morning. And she won't stop. At first, Jenny just ignored her, but then she started butting her. 

Then Honey got involved, and started going at Pinks from the side. And still this dratted goat wouldn't let up. 

She's now shuddering all over, obviously quite exhausted. She is way too pregnant to be exerting herself like this. 

Yet she continues to provoke the herd queen. 

Also, she got a little anxious/nervous right before kidding last year, but nothing like this. 

I think she still has a few days to go, her udder still has some filling to do. 

Any ideas or advice?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Separate.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Put Pinky in a stall/pen/kidding jug within sight & sound of Honey & Jenny. 

Hormones make them do crazy things.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Ok, I separated her for a while yesterday as she is a lot calmer today. Thanks guys!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You bet.


----------



## GoatGirlInTraining (Mar 26, 2017)

goats will try to up their status for the sake of thier kids.:ram:


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Interesting, I didn't know that. 

Update - Pinky kidding 3 weeks after this went down with two healthy doelings


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Congratulations! 2 doelings--that's great! I'm glad she didn't get herself beaten up & miscarried! As smart as goats are, sometimes they do really stupid stuff!


----------

